# Is buying "sight unseen" puppy normal?



## Craig Caughlin (Oct 17, 2007)

I'll be buying a new puppy in the fall, and the breeder allows *me* to select the puppy that *I* want from the litter - not one they select for me.

I enjoy looking at different breeders around the U.S. and it seems like a lot of breeders require you to pay an up-front, non-refundable deposit (with some exceptions) and *they* will select a puppy from the litter for you.

I, personally, would never buy a puppy without being able to see it, examine it, etc., but I'm wondering if this (buying sight unseen) is "the norm" these days? I'm just curious.

Thank you,
Craig


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

If you trust your breeder, then yes it's normal. I hadn't seen my puppy and did not know which one I was getting until I was standing on site and signing the papers. 

I want the breeder to select for me. Nobody knows the puppies better than the breeder. So unless a person is really experienced and understands wht they are seeing then the breeder should choose, IMO.

My breeder put exactly the right dog in my home and 4 years later I'm still excited and happy to have him. I love everything about this dog.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I once bought a Whippet from oversees without having met her. My other two came from that same breeder so I trusted her and it was a great match. But went over there to get her so I could see and meet her before finally deciding. Personally with a new breeder I would need to see the parents of the pup at least so I stay within driving distance.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

A breeder that lets a buyer pick their own dog is not a breeder I would buy from. The buyer meets the puppies, plays with them for a little bit and most likely will pick the wrong dog based on emotions or color or something stupid like that. If a breeder is worth anything, they should be able (within reason) to determine what a puppy will turn out to be and they AND only they are qualified to match a puppy to a buyer.


----------



## HolyFriedFish (Mar 8, 2017)

I wouldn't trust myself to pick a pup. I can't see the drives or personality in the same way a breeder can. I know what I want in a dog, and can articulate it, and good breeders are capable of seeing what traits their pups have.

I can understand still wanting to meet the pup. It's possible that you don't love the pup even though it's the best of the litter for you, and that's alright. However, I wouldn't trust the average dog owner to pick the right dog for themselves.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I have heard of SO many people being scammed by allowing the breeder to pick a pup, or picking the pup just based on photos/videos, then not getting the pup they paid for.

I would have to REALLY REALLY trust the breeder before I'd do this. My current WL female is the first dog I've had that was sent to me without me actually meeting her, but I'd fallen in love with a picture of her, and had known the breeder online for a number of years, and liked what I'd heard about her. I also saw videos of the pup playing with a flirt pole.

You could write a book on how to know if a breeder is reputable. Unfortunately, it's the new people to the breed that usually fall prey to scammers, because they just don't know any better.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

I would want to meet the dog's mother in person. If she is not what I am looking for, then I wouldn't want to get a puppy from her. I brought home a land shark GSD puppy with a short attention span . . . fortunately, I had spent time with the mom and she was aloof, but friendly and very calm. I had hope for the puppy--and at 3.5 years old, he is very calm and aloof but friendly, too.

I also want to see the conditions the dogs are living in. Meeting the breeder in person also gives good insight into what level of breeder he/she is. And, of course, health checks. . . .

My daughter just got a Siberian Husky puppy from a good breeder. The breeder, among other things, had googled my daughter's yard to make sure the half acre was fenced like my daughter said.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Craig Caughlin said:


> I'll be buying a new puppy in the fall, and the breeder allows *me* to select the puppy that *I* want from the litter - not one they select for me.
> 
> I enjoy looking at different breeders around the U.S. and it seems like a lot of breeders require you to pay an up-front, non-refundable deposit (with some exceptions) and *they* will select a puppy from the litter for you.
> 
> ...



The breeder's have picked all my dogs for me. All were sight unseen except for Kimber. I spent a ton of time with her litter however, the breeder still chose her for me. 

As a breeder, I decide where my pups go. As long as people are honest on their questionnaire, then I can accurately place the pups. My wife and I spend hours and hours and hours with our pups. We keep detailed log books of each puppy. How they've reacted to different stressors, people, tests and so on. I have much more information on them than someone can get in a few hours with them.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

We had a good back and forth with our breeder. We saw the parents of the two litters she had up and coming and chose the litter. With the deposit down we had 2nd choice of males. If we didn't like any male the deposit would hold first pick of a future litter. We told her what we were looking for in a dog and we got just that. We brought home a rowdy little land-shark but at 3 years old he is so confident and strong I almost miss the little rascal he was. almost.

My she-pup I chose. When I asked the breeder about her, she agreed it was a good choice for what I was hoping for. It will be interesting to see how she is when she hits full maturity. Oh my goodness she will be turning 2 pretty soon. Won't be calling her she-pup then. 

We have had people in our IPO club have pups chosen for them. They have excellent dogs. A good breeder can help chose a good candidate for you but I personally want to see the pups for myself.


----------



## montse (Jun 21, 2017)

I don't think I'd get a puppy without seeing it and interacting with it first. Despite my limited knowledge, I asked the breeder to see our puppy's parents before we got her, as I wanted to see how they reacted to us.

Having said that, I do agree that a good breeder will choose the right puppy for the buyer, and that they'll choose better than most buyers would.


----------



## Ryphon (Aug 28, 2017)

We risked it, but ended up meeting the parents and half the litter before we made the decision. Worked out well but we also did our due diligence over the breeder.


----------



## Michael061961 (Sep 16, 2020)

eddie1976E said:


> A breeder that lets a buyer pick their own dog is not a breeder I would buy from. The buyer meets the puppies, plays with them for a little bit and most likely will pick the wrong dog based on emotions or color or something stupid like that. If a breeder is worth anything, they should be able (within reason) to determine what a puppy will turn out to be and they AND only they are qualified to match a puppy to a buyer.


If you are that inexperienced that you can't make the selection leave dog ownership to someone else, I am not being nasty just stating fact, who picks your undies and socks for the day??


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Michael061961 said:


> If you are that inexperienced that you can't make the selection leave dog ownership to someone else, I am not being nasty just stating fact, who picks your undies and socks for the day??


That’s a pretty nasty statement for someone not being nasty, and just stating facts. For one, someone just starting off isn’t going to know enough to pick the perfect dog, regardless of how much reading they do on the internet. It can also be overwhelming to meet 10 puppies and then try to sort through which one ins the best fit. Just out of curiosity, how is it you chose which puppy you want? What are the criteria you use? What do you look for? What do you do with your dogs? Can you post any videos of your dog when you selected them and how they are now?


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Michael061961 said:


> If you are that inexperienced that you can't make the selection leave dog ownership to someone else, I am not being nasty just stating fact, who picks your undies and socks for the day??


You are so experienced that you will know more about the puppies in front of you than a good breeder who has spent 8 weeks interacting with them?

I am experienced and I have a good breeder that I trust to tell me which puppies are the right ones for me.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Michael061961 said:


> If you are that inexperienced that you can't make the selection leave dog ownership to someone else, I am not being nasty just stating fact, who picks your undies and socks for the day??


So you are implying that you were born understanding puppy testing and selection and you can evaluate the individuals in a litter for temperament, drive and nerves better than the breeder whom has spent months with the pups.

I'm also interested in your testing methods, criteria for selection and success as a puppy whisperer. Please share some video! Maybe we can all learn something from you.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

A good breeder not only has spent time with those pups, but knows her lines and also knows what to expect from the pairing. 
Hans was chosen by Robin before we even went to see the litter.
When we went to see Rolf’s litter, we looked at four males. My husband chose one. The breeder, however, thought another would be a better fit, and Mr. Black Collar made the journey overseas to us.
Thank goodness, because he is a perfect fit, and I could not love him more.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Oh boy....


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

The original thread is 4 years old


----------



## REEHGE (Feb 16, 2020)

I actually don't even select my own socks and undies, I guess I should leave sock and underwear ownership to someone else too....


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Your very foundation would be forever shaken if you didn't make the correct choice in socks and undies! (foundation ... undies ... get it ... sorry, it's Monday).


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Galathiel said:


> Your very foundation would be forever shaken if you didn't make the correct choice in socks and undies! (foundation ... undies ... get it ... sorry, it's Monday).


Which breeder picks yours out?Imports or domestic?  😎


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

_nose in air_ I've always had great luck with domestic breeders ... I even let them choose the color for me upon occasion.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

dogma13 said:


> Which breeder picks yours out?Imports or domestic?  😎


My favorite breeder is Tommy John 😂


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

wolfy dog said:


> The original thread is 4 years old


Yeah, we know.
Subject still relevant.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

REEHGE said:


> I actually don't even select my own socks and undies, I guess I should leave sock and underwear ownership to someone else too....


Ownership?
Way too much information, I choose to ignore the fact that you don’t own underwear and socks.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Maybe @REEHGE is their guardian.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Galathiel said:


> Maybe @REEHGE is their guardian.


Or just the show handler


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm not sure I could _handle _that *show*.


----------



## REEHGE (Feb 16, 2020)

Sunflowers said:


> Ownership?
> Way too much information, I choose to ignore the fact that you don’t own underwear and socks.


To be fair, I wasn't the one to bring socks and undergarments into this conversation, I was just expanding on previous said "facts" that were injected into and resurrected it🤷‍♂️


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Back to the OP, yes it's quite common for breeders, after discussing what the buyer is after and the energy/lifestyle/temperament they are looking for, to have direct input/decision up to the point of actually assigning the actual puppy to you. 

In the pet or back yard breeder market, it's much more common for the prospective buyer to just show up, cash in hand and pick the dog they like the look of, the current spunkiness displayed, the dog they connect with in that moment. That's why you hear so many people say "she picked me" because the dog showed greater interest in them, ran up to them, fell asleep in their lap etc

I want to trust the breeder over 8 weeks knows the temperaments of the puppies they're representing far better than I can over 1/2 an hour but that doesn't stop me from wanting imput from what I'm actually seeing as well. The best of all worlds is to have a top pick from a breeder who produces what you're after and he/she can offer a couple that might meet your needs. jmo


----------



## 504288 (Dec 19, 2021)

Open to criticism but the concept of buying blind seems crazy. Every pet I’ve owned I met and chose or they chose me - although it’s trivial in the long term, how does your opinion as a buyer become less valuable? I’m sure any breeder will have tons of info and advice but for your input to mean nothing? Sounds extreme for no apparent reason beyond breeders vetting buyers as standard


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Jordanio5446 said:


> Open to criticism but the concept of buying blind seems crazy. Every pet I’ve owned I met and chose or they chose me - although it’s trivial in the long term, how does your opinion as a buyer become less valuable? I’m sure any breeder will have tons of info and advice but for your input to mean nothing? Sounds extreme for no apparent reason beyond breeders vetting buyers as standard


Maybe ask the shelters that are full with dogs who were not a good match; bought on impulse, based on being un-eduated in behavior, breeders who don't care about health, genetics etc. No matter how you choose your next dog, check the sources carefully, ask for references, ask to meet adult siblings or related dogs etc. If I were to breed dogs, I would ask why they like or don't like a certain pup, then go from there. I fostered several dogs and have turned away buyers, no matter how they much they wanted the dog. But just like buyers, breeders should also do plenty of research to sell a pup "blindly".


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Your input is extremely important actually. The breeder wants to match you with the puppy that is right for you.That's why you spend time conversing with each other.


----------



## REEHGE (Feb 16, 2020)

Jordanio5446 said:


> Open to criticism but the concept of buying blind seems crazy. Every pet I’ve owned I met and chose or they chose me - although it’s trivial in the long term, how does your opinion as a buyer become less valuable? I’m sure any breeder will have tons of info and advice but for your input to mean nothing? Sounds extreme for no apparent reason beyond breeders vetting buyers as standard


I guess we would have to exactly define the extent of 'buying blind' but I would say the opinion of an *experienced* breeder whom I trust and who has observed the litter every day since birth is much more valuable than that of a potential buyer who has likely seen the litter at best a couple hours regardless of the buyers experience. I don't think anyone is saying that the buyer's input doesn't mean anything.


----------



## 504288 (Dec 19, 2021)

REEHGE said:


> I guess we would have to exactly define the extent of 'buying blind' but I would say the opinion of an *experienced* breeder whom I trust and who has observed the litter every day since birth is much more valuable than that of a potential buyer who has likely seen the litter at best a couple hours regardless of the buyers experience. I don't think anyone is saying that the buyer's input doesn't mean anything.


The original question was about ‘buying blind’


----------



## 504288 (Dec 19, 2021)

wolfy dog said:


> Maybe ask the shelters that are full with dogs who were not a good match; bought on impulse, based on being un-eduated in behavior, breeders who don't care about health, genetics etc. No matter how you choose your next dog, check the sources carefully, ask for references, ask to meet adult siblings or related dogs etc. If I were to breed dogs, I would ask why they like or don't like a certain pup, then go from there. I fostered several dogs and have turned away buyers, no matter how they much they wanted the dog. But just like buyers, breeders should also do plenty of research to sell a pup "blindly".


You’re correct I think, but unfortunately it’s a buyer market. So said breeders should be extra informative, extra careful and extra accommodating.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Jordanio5446 said:


> You’re correct I think, but unfortunately it’s a buyer market. So said breeders should be extra informative, extra careful and extra accommodating.


Not a buyers market. 


Jordanio5446 said:


> The original question was about ‘buying blind’


I don’t know what you mean by “buying blind.” Never seeing the dog in person? I’ve done that before. I never went to look at Cion or meet him before buying him. His breeder asked me if I preferred the one with more drive and lesser nerves, or less drive and more nerves. I asked her to describe them a little more and made my decision, The first time I saw him and as when I picked him up. He was the only dog from his litter there. Buying blind as in having no idea what you are getting in the dog, that’s different.


----------



## 504288 (Dec 19, 2021)

Bearshandler said:


> Not a buyers market.
> 
> I don’t know what you mean by “buying blind.” Never seeing the dog in person? I’ve done that before. I never went to look at Cion or meet him before buying him. His breeder asked me if I preferred the one with more drive and lesser nerves, or less drive and more nerves. I asked her to describe them a little more and made my decision, The first time I saw him and as when I picked him up. He was the only dog from his litter there. Buying blind as in having no idea what you are getting in the dog, that’s different.


100% mistake - I meant sellers market.

If you, or others are happy to buy a pup without meeting them then that’s your perogative. I’m not the OP


----------



## 504288 (Dec 19, 2021)

Bearshandler said:


> Not a buyers market.
> 
> I don’t know what you mean by “buying blind.” Never seeing the dog in person? I’ve done that before. I never went to look at Cion or meet him before buying him. His breeder asked me if I preferred the one with more drive and lesser nerves, or less drive and more nerves. I asked her to describe them a little more and made my decision, The first time I saw him and as when I picked him up. He was the only dog from his litter there. Buying blind as in having no idea what you are getting in the dog, that’s different.


As you are USA based it must be different - much more choice but less ability to get:view said choice. I wouldn’t pass judgment on that


----------



## 504288 (Dec 19, 2021)

WNGD said:


> Back to the OP, yes it's quite common for breeders, after discussing what the buyer is after and the energy/lifestyle/temperament they are looking for, to have direct input/decision up to the point of actually assigning the actual puppy to you.
> 
> In the pet or back yard breeder market, it's much more common for the prospective buyer to just show up, cash in hand and pick the dog they like the look of, the current spunkiness displayed, the dog they connect with in that moment. That's why you hear so many people say "she picked me" because the dog showed greater interest in them, ran up to them, fell asleep in their lap etc
> 
> I want to trust the breeder over 8 weeks knows the temperaments of the puppies they're representing far better than I can over 1/2 an hour but that doesn't stop me from wanting imput from what I'm actually seeing as well. The best of all worlds is to have a top pick from a breeder who produces what you're after and he/she can offer a couple that might meet your needs. jmo


You must be forgetting that the breeder is a capitalistic enterprise and not your personal advocate and charity?

I have faith my barista wants to sell me the best coffee he has to suit my taste, but he needs to sell coffee…


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Sounds you are trying to push buttons.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Jordanio5446 said:


> Every pet I’ve owned I met and chose or they chose me - although it’s trivial in the long term, how does your opinion as a buyer become less valuable? I’m sure any breeder will have tons of info and advice but for your input to mean nothing?


Your input - what characteristics you're specifically looking for, what you would consider unacceptable, what your prior experience is with this or other breeds, your lifestyle, your environment, what your plans are for this dog - all of that is very valuable, that's how a reputable breeder is able to choose a puppy that's best suited for you based on what they have observed of the litter over many weeks. 

Cava came from Colorado, we live in the San Francisco Bay Area. We did not know the breeder beforehand, and had not met the parents of the litter. We also did not meet our puppy until we got her. But I had many discussions with the breeder over a period of months, so she had a very clear idea of what I wanted and I felt very confident that this was the right pup for me. She felt the same, so strongly in fact that she offered to hold onto Cava for an additional 2-1/2 months because the timing wasn't right for us, having a dog in late stage DM at the time.

She is the best GSD we've ever had, our 6th since 1986, she's everything I wanted, everything I could have asked for. She's gorgeous, sweet and social, a dog we can and do take anywhere, but with terrific working drives too. She's fast, agile, athletic, and competitive. If I'd met her first I would have chosen her but I'm so glad that I didn't limit myself to dogs close enough in proximity to meet in person first.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Jordanio5446 said:


> You must be forgetting that the breeder is a capitalistic enterprise and not your personal advocate and charity?
> 
> I have faith my barista wants to sell me the best coffee he has to suit my taste, but he needs to sell coffee…


That's enough inciting conflict please.


----------



## 504288 (Dec 19, 2021)

wolfy dog said:


> Sounds you are trying to push buttons.





Cassidy's Mom said:


> Your input - what characteristics you're specifically looking for, what you would consider unacceptable, what your prior experience is with this or other breeds, your lifestyle, your environment, what your plans are for this dog - all of that is very valuable, that's how a reputable breeder is able to choose a puppy that's best suited for you based on what they have observed of the litter over many weeks.
> 
> Cava came from Colorado, we live in the San Francisco Bay Area. We did not know the breeder beforehand, and had not met the parents of the litter. We also did not meet our puppy until we got her. But I had many discussions with the breeder over a period of months, so she had a very clear idea of what I wanted and I felt very confident that this was the right pup for me. She felt the same, so strongly in fact that she offered to hold onto Cava for an additional 2-1/2 months because the timing wasn't right for us, having a dog in late stage DM at the time.
> 
> She is the best GSD we've ever had, our 6th since 1986, she's everything I wanted, everything I could have asked for. She's gorgeous, sweet and social, a dog we can and do take anywhere, but with terrific working drives too. She's fast, agile, athletic, and competitive. If I'd met her first I would have chosen her but I'm so glad that I didn't limit myself to dogs close enough in proximity to meet in person first.


By the sounds of it, you’re extremely versed as was your breeder. (Good for you) - how would you expect the same for everyone else though?


----------



## 504288 (Dec 19, 2021)

dogma13 said:


> That's enough inciting conflict please.


Yes mod. We should accept the status quo. I am wrong for questioning this.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Jordanio5446 said:


> As you are USA based it must be different - much more choice but less ability to get:view said choice. I wouldn’t pass judgment on that


I’d say that’s an inaccurate statement. I could have easily visited to meet the litter. I had no need to. I discussed with the breeder the dogs involved and what I wanted the dog for. I’d seen multiple dogs from the breeder and multiple dogs from the sire. I was in the same page as the breeder. I don’t think I was a better judge of what a puppy was and wasn’t than the breeder. I don’t think my small snapshot could outweigh the 8 weeks she spent with the dog. I’d the dog wasn’t a good fit, I could send him back to her. How many dogs did you look at when you bought Rudy?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Jordanio5446 said:


> Yes mod. We should accept the status quo. I am wrong for questioning this.


Let's not.
Asking questions about how and why others make buying decisions is welcome.Sharing how and why you do things differently is great.Being snarky is not welcome or necessary.


----------



## 504288 (Dec 19, 2021)

ar


Bearshandler said:


> I’d say that’s an inaccurate statement. I could have easily visited to meet the litter. I had no need to. I discussed with the breeder the dogs involved and what I wanted the dog for. I’d seen multiple dogs from the breeder and multiple dogs from the sire. I was in the same page as the breeder. I don’t think I was a better judge of what a puppy was and wasn’t than the breeder. I don’t think my small snapshot could outweigh the 8 weeks she spent with the dog. I’d the dog wasn’t a good fit, I could send him back to her. How many dogs did you look at when you bought Rudy?


Your prerogative, you’re a more experienced handler so I won’t enter that debate.

Ultimately the breeder is out there to sell each and every puppy so while you may or may not be a better or more experienced buyer in their eyes, each and every puppy will be sold. I wouldn’t feel too special. (That’s my commerce background talking). RE sending back the pup - valid point, no argument if they’re a good breeder.

I looked at/spoke to about 6 breeders, met Rudi and his littermates - a strong choice of mine was taken by the Scottish police force.


----------



## 504288 (Dec 19, 2021)

dogma13 said:


> Let's not.
> Asking questions about how and why others make buying decisions is welcome.Sharing how and why you do things differently is great.Being snarky is not welcome or necessary.


Apologies, mod. This has become a bit of a pile on and I’m trying to hold my own.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Jordanio5446 said:


> Ultimately the breeder is out there to sell each and every puppy so while you may or may not be a better or more experienced buyer in their eyes, each and every puppy will be sold.


Not necessarily true. Often times they are kept back to remain in the breeding program or go on co-owns. It’s also not in the interest of the breeder to match the wrong owner with the wrong puppy. When you talk about pet type dogs, mistakes are more forgivable. When you talk about dogs with a natural inclination to bite people, the power to do serious harm, and a hardness that makes them hard to handle in drive, you’d better make sure they go to the right home. Wrong home they can mail someone, maul their owner, or worse case get to a child.


Jordanio5446 said:


> I looked at/spoke to about 6 breeders, met Rudi and his littermates - a strong choice of mine was taken by the Scottish police force.


Here’s something to consider. Based on what you say about yourself and what you want here, a dog that is a patrol dog doesn’t seem like a great fit for you.


----------



## 504288 (Dec 19, 2021)

Bearshandler said:


> Not necessarily true. Often times they are kept back to remain in the breeding program or go on co-owns. It’s also not in the interest of the breeder to match the wrong owner with the wrong puppy. When you talk about pet type dogs, mistakes are more forgivable. When you talk about dogs with a natural inclination to bite people, the power to do serious harm, and a hardness that makes them hard to handle in drive, you’d better make sure they go to the right home. Wrong home they can mail someone, maul their owner, or worse case get to a child.
> 
> Here’s something to consider. Based on what you say about yourself and what you want here, a dog that is a patrol dog doesn’t seem like a great fit for you.


Big and offensive assumption. Rudolph was deemed ‘low-medium prey drive’ therefore and happily sold to me as a more family oriented dog - and not kept on for protection training, Other dogs from the litter were higher drive and kept/trained as protection/police dogs including the aforementioned, It’s really is offensive to assume I’m an idiot by my admittedly naive posts (I’m a first time owner, not an idiot)


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Cava’s litter was very small, just 4 puppies. The breeder ended up keeping two of them - one as her next IPO dog, which was the purpose of this particular litter. Her husband fell in love with one of the other pups, so that one stayed too. This was hardly a moneymaking venture, lol.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Jordanio5446 said:


> Furthermore, your statement/question comes across as judgement. Assuming I am an idiotic and naive first time owner… should I send Rudi to a shelter based on your multiple assumptions or in this scenario would you have something helpful to add?


🙄 Here you are, being confrontational again. The assumptions are yours, not his. It would be most helpful if you weren’t so intent on looking for imaginary insults to get pissy about.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Jordanio5446 said:


> Big and offensive assumption. Rudolph was deemed ‘low-medium prey drive’ therefore and happily sold to me as a more family oriented dog - and not kept on for protection training, Other dogs from the litter were higher drive and kept/trained as protection/police dogs including the aforementioned, It’s really is offensive to assume I’m an idiot by my admittedly naive posts (I’m a first time owner, not an idiot)


No one said you were an idiot. The quote was “Based on what you say about yourself and what you want here, a dog that is a patrol dog doesn’t seem like a great fit for you.” You said 


Jordanio5446 said:


> and his littermates - a strong choice of mine was taken by the Scottish police force.


That leads me to believe you were close to choosing a dog that wasn’t a good fit.


----------



## 504288 (Dec 19, 2021)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> 🙄 Here you are, being confrontational again. The assumptions are yours, not his. It would be most helpful if you weren’t so intent on looking for imaginary insults to get pissy about.


“Here’s something to consider. Based on what you say about yourself and what you want here, a dog that is a patrol dog doesn’t seem like a great fit for you.”

I’ve been told my dog/friend/family member isn’t a great fit for me


----------



## 504288 (Dec 19, 2021)

Bearshandler said:


> No one said you were an idiot. The quote was “Based on what you say about yourself and what you want here, a dog that is a patrol dog doesn’t seem like a great fit for you.” You said
> 
> That leads me to believe you were close to choosing a dog that wasn’t a good fit.


I wasn’t able to choose that guy, as he was destined for bigger and better things.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

OP, you joined only two days ago and for what? If you were my dog I would put you on a prong collar and use the NILIF.


----------



## REEHGE (Feb 16, 2020)

Jordanio5446 said:


> Apologies, mod. This has become a bit of a pile on and I’m trying to hold my own.


I don't think anyone is piling on, they are just stating differing experiences and opinions from yours and seemingly you are quite distraught that anyone would dare disagree with you. If you feel you are wiser, more experienced than those offering opinions, and you are more comfortable disregarding the breeder's assessment and selecting your pup based on your own snapshot of the litter go for it, you do you. Best of luck


----------



## 504288 (Dec 19, 2021)

Jordanio5446 said:


> I wasn’t able to choose that guy, as he was destined for bigger and better things.


I could have worded my statements better. You could be a bit warmer


wolfy dog said:


> OP, you joined only two days ago and for what? You need a prong collar and be put in place (if you were my dog)


To join what has proven to been a warm and helpful community.
Would you speak to a human in this way face to face?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

> To join what has proven to been a warm and helpful community.
> Would you speak to a human in this way face to face?


I edited the post so you would not be so offended. And yes, I would have told you this face to face, because people need to hear honest feedback in order to see it clearly.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

I think these GSD owners would speak face to face much different. lol There is a family filter here on this forum.
So pretty much the OPs breeder pick out a matching puppy and set it up in a way the OP thinks it was his very own choice. That's a good experienced breeder, the OP could have bought the pup sight unseen.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Jordanio5446 said:


> “Here’s something to consider. Based on what you say about yourself and what you want here, a dog that is a patrol dog doesn’t seem like a great fit for you.”
> 
> I’ve been told my dog/friend/family member isn’t a great fit for me


I didn’t say your dog was or wasn’t a good fit. I was talking abou his littermate. You yourself said your dog wasn’t a candidate for protection work, which means he wouldn’t be a candidate for patrol work.


Jordanio5446 said:


> I wasn’t able to choose that guy, as he was destined for bigger and better things.


You clearly know exactly what I said. I don’t know why you would chose to misconstrue it as something else. I’ve come to the conclusion you are a troll.


----------



## 504288 (Dec 19, 2021)

wolfy dog said:


> To join what has proven to been a warm and helpful community.
> Would you speak to a human in this way face to face?


I promise you wouldn’t.
But if you want to act tough, surely this isn’t the place for it?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Thank you ladies and gentlemen for being welcoming, informative, and holding your tempers.The mod team deeply appreciates you all.


----------

